# Audio monitoring delay



## RiFF (Oct 31, 2020)

Hey!

I've been through some struggles to setup OBS with an Elgato HD60s but it's been worth it. Studio let's me add audio plug ins to my mic and it's done wonders for my overall stream quality. Just one problem. The talkback for my mic is slightly off synch. It's manageable but annoying. I could turn off monitoring, but being able to hear yourself with a radio-esque voice definitely adds to confidence. 

I don't have this experience in my DAW so it is an OBS issue. I tried troubleshooting with the "sync offset" function found in advanced audio properties but turns out it deals with audio/video synch, which in my case was on point from the start. 

TLDR: I'm looking to receive instant feedback from my mic.

If anyone's had the same issue and dealt with it, please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Mark0V (Nov 23, 2020)

I had trouble with audio monitoring lately as well.  The setup didn't have any effects or filters, just a stripped down profile with audio and video coming from the same file for testing (not separate mic + video), through the same capture device, as one source in OBS.

It was fine at the very start, but after less than 5 seconds, monitoring audio got choppy, suddenly behind (by 10+ sec), and occasionally sounded like it was running at half-ish speed.  The OBS recording (and levels meter) perfectly matched the incoming signal.

Disabling "Buffering" for the source took care of it for me.


----------

